# Farm Journal Poll



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Which farm program did you select?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/farm-journal-pulse/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

None.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ARC-CO on all beans and all corn except for home farm and one rented farm where I took PLC for corn.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

ARC-CO

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More time?

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/03/have-you-picked-arc-plc-some-farmers-want-more-time/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=8c8e935250-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-8c8e935250-296641129


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

ARC-CO


----------

